# Sadzīves tehnika >  Efekts-Defekts

## antons21

Labdien.

Samsung LCD televizoram novērojams "spoku" attēls. Mēģināšu pielikt bildi:

https://content25-foto.inbox.lv/albu...jpg?1538398037

Varbūt ir kādas idejas, kur rakt?


Paldies.

----------


## flybackmaster

iespejams mitrums aiz stikla

----------


## bbarda

Nez vai tas būs mitrums,man gan plazmai gan ledam toč tas pats. Un istaba man ir afigenna sausa!

----------

